# any Canadian custom string makers?



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

Just curious


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

There is Bowmen,Ballistic and Scorpion.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Ballistic make great strings. I shot them on 4 of my bows last 
year. Put them on and within 10-20 shots they don't move.
They can make them in any colour and whatever material 
you want.
Brian


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

no complants with scorpion, all of mine have settled within 2-3 shots

Reed


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Worlds best strings and grips in Leader Sask. 

[email protected]

Allan Andreas 

By far the best strings I have ever used


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Worlds best strings and grips in Leader Sask.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



talked to him at the SHoot for a cure here in calgary today...i am going to order a set as well!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

www.bowmancustomstrings.com

Talk to George! He makes excellent strings and he is in Ontario


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*bowman strings*

try bowmans they work great and last a long time


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Ballistic!:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*right on .....*



btmckay said:


> Ballistic make great strings. I shot them on 4 of my bows last
> year. Put them on and within 10-20 shots they don't move.
> They can make them in any colour and whatever material
> you want.
> Brian



been using them for years, great strings, great service, two thumbs up in my book


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

called Nigel at Ballistic today, he wasn't in. Does anyone have any idea of the kind of prices Ballistics has?
thanks.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Hi Tiny
It was likely Shannon that answered the phone at the shop. She's the right person to ask for exact pricing, and you can place orders with her too. Just provide her with the following: 

Bow year, make, model and colour
String and cable lengths
Cam system type (one cam, twin cam, binary cam, cam and a half)
Type of nock you're using

Orders can also be placed by email at [email protected] , which is where technical questions should be directed.
Thanks 

Nigel


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Not so smart question!
Aside from the companies mentioned, if I had my archery shop make a string for me, is it considered custom??


----------

